#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Συμφωνητικό άνω των 6000 ευρώ που δεν αφορά όμως εργολαβία τεχνικού έργου

## ge_liakos

Σε περίπτωση συμφωνητικού άνω των 6000Ε *που δεν αφορά όμως εργολαβία τεχνικού έργου,* αλλα μελέτη ή εργολαβία μη τεχνικού έργου, πότε κατατίθεται στη ΔΟΥ; Με τριμηνη κατάσταση ή πριν την έναρξη των εργασιών; Γιατί έτσι όπως το γράφει ο Ν.820 το όριο των 6000Ε ισχύει μόνο τις εργολαβίες τεχνικών έργων.

----------


## accounter

Oταν το συμφωνητικό δεν αφορά τεχνικό έργο κατατίθεται στην εφορία με τις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις !

----------

